# 1937 First Year Schwinn Ladies Motorbike, complete!  Unusual color barn find



## bobcycles

Don't see many of these early ladies Motorbikes available ever.  First year 1937 for the Ladies maroon Motorbike with tank and Silver ray.
Patina bike, paint is a bit chalky, pinstripes have mostly faded.  Has the 1st year "AS" razor stem, nice
original Schwinn script glass reflector,  AS Button has broken off but the stem is there and functions.
Incredibly the armored conduit is still intact from the tank to the front fender.  Super nice original
Mesinger Long Spring saddle.  Wheels have no chrome left, fair at best.  Prewar original Yale Junior
Arnold Schwinn & Co key functions.  Just too nice to part out so please don't ask for parts.  Observation
Fenders are definitely original to the bike but appear more Red than Maroon.  Note:  I think I have a nicer
plating sprocket I will include.

Actual shipping most likely 2 boxes to ensure safe delivery.

PM or bobcycles@aol.com


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

$300


----------



## Rust_Trader

$600


----------



## bobcycles

Nd


----------



## ninolecoast

750


----------



## bobcycles

Deal


----------



## PlasticNerd

I've never seen a mushroom button on the right side before!


----------



## bobcycles




----------



## pkleppert

PlasticNerd said:


> I've never seen a mushroom button on the right side before!



First time I've ever seen one also and I've been rebuilding them for a long time.  PK


----------



## Greg M.

That's what I said about this one that I recently had. Nobody picked up on it at all ( or at least spoke up about it ) and I noticed it as it was being wheeled out the door!


----------

